# Doktorarbeit Singletrailskala



## LeFritzz (8. Juni 2017)

Nein, ich war das nicht!


https://fis.dshs-koeln.de/portal/files/2933368/Schwierigkeitsbewertung_von_Mountainbike_Trails.pdf


----------



## 08-15 (8. Juni 2017)

Moment.... ich hole Bier und Popcorn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oeger (9. Juni 2017)

"Keine statistisch signifikanten Zusammenhänge zwischen der Selbsteinschätzung des eigenen Fahrkönnens und des S-max konnten bei der Aufteilung nach männlichen und weiblichen Umfrageteilnehmern ermittelt werden" 

Ich könnte jetzt auch ein Bier brauchen...


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juni 2017)

bisserl trocken das ganze.


----------



## derwaaal (14. Juni 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> bisserl trocken das ganze.


Hast es wohl komplett gelesen?


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2017)

Sind doch nur 256 Seiten und auf manchen Seiten sind sogar Bilder


----------



## Deleted 225700 (16. Juni 2017)

Litter-ratt-uhr-verzeichnis beschde!

Supertrails Gardasee
SPSS 22 für Dummies
DAS ERSTE (2015). Mountainbiken am Rande des Abgrunds.
DPA (2011). Ehefrau sah zu: Mountainbiker stürzt in den Tod.
Der Kajak – das Lehrbuch des Kanusports.
TECHNIKER KRANKENKASSE (TK) (2013). Beweg Dich, Deutschland!

*Trommelwirbel*

*Beiträge aus Onlineforen*
Beiträge

aus Onlineforen

Onlineforen


----------



## Beaker_ (16. Juni 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sind doch nur 256 Seiten und auf manchen Seiten sind sogar Bilder


Nackte Frauen?


----------



## adrenochrom (16. Juni 2017)

franzef schrieb:


> *Trommelwirbel*
> 
> *Beiträge aus Onlineforen*
> Beiträge
> ...



wurde ich zitiert


----------



## Deleted 225700 (16. Juni 2017)

Im Dopingteil laufend, jede Seite mind. 8x 


adrenochrom schrieb:


> dont do drugs


----------



## FlatterAugust (17. Juni 2017)

One hour bike on day, gives a Doctor(title) away.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (17. Juni 2017)

Der Dr.-Titel heisst auf yankisch ja "PhD".
Bedeutet das dann "permanent head damage" ?


----------



## merkt_p (18. Juni 2017)

neben der Überraschung das über dieses Thema eine Doktorarbeit geschrieben wird, überrascht fast noch mehr *wieso findet man sowas im www?*


----------



## adrenochrom (18. Juni 2017)

merkt_p schrieb:


> wieso findet man sowas im www?


weil nicht mehr 2004 sondern 2017


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Juni 2017)

Kürzlich war ich ja mit dem Carsten Schymik unterwegs.
Der hat diese Dissertation bisher noch gar nicht gelesen, sagte er.
Ich warte mal ab, was er nach dem lesen sagen wird....


----------



## frogmatic (23. Juni 2017)

Zitate u.a. aus https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/10-...zit-von-mitbegruender-carsten-schymik.738632/ und https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/singletrail-skala-im-ernst.234952/ siehe auch Literaturverzeichnis ab S. 211 ff.

Reichlich bekannte Namen dabei


----------

